

What is a normal CPM? - marchaisa

According to YOU,<p>what is a normal CPM for an adSense campaign ?
======
jeffcoon
Range does widely vary. However, typically adSense (net effective) CPM will be
moderately low, e.g. $.10-.90 for most sites. Sites with a high concentration
of audience for higher demand verticals can see higher CPMs, particularly if
you've got decent volume of preferred placement sizes and get Google Display
rather than AdWords. Higher paying verticals include: automotive: $1-7
possible (I used to manage ad sales & ops at a larger automotive site; for
some time we served 50-80M impressions a month to Google) travel: $2-6 (I've
spoken with several sites in this vertical that rely on G)

Other major consideration in managing your ad network revenue is to equate
everything out to your net effective CPM, since many entry-level networks will
pay you on a rev-share or CPC/CPA basis. Taking the total revenue you receive
and dividing by (total impressions / 1000) can help you compare many diff
sources on an equal basis.

Hope that helps. \--Coondog.

~~~
marchaisa
Thanks!

------
JonM
I posted this a while back: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1136710>

We were doing £0.20 ($0.31 US), more recently it's been closer to £0.30.

We did have a period over summer of £0.50+, but this was after a phone call
from Google..... I think we jumped "on their radar" at this point and they had
some campaigns specific campaigns.

We only run adsense on our backfill, after premium and Adjug.

------
nikcub
It varies from 10c to $20+ depending on the category

ie. is your site about politics, or is it about how to find an asbestos lawyer
in new york?

If you have enough traffic, the ad networks will fill and sell better than
adsense almost everywhere.

